# ¿Cómo puedo programar una memoria EEPROM (AT28C64B) para controlar una Matriz 7x5?



## LUIS1827 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hola
Miren lo que pasa es que para proyecto de la escuela nos estan pidiendo programar una memoria EEPROM (AT28C64B) para lograr que aparezca en la Matrix de 7x5 una serie de frases.
El problema viene cuando armo el circuito en proto ya que no queda como en la simulación se desea.
El armado esta constituido por 3 C.I. 74193, 2 Timer 555, 1 C.I. 74138, la memoria EEPROM y la matrix
Para la programación de la memoria, estoy realizando en el programador GENIUS G540  
También dejo a continuación el esquema de la simulación (con matrix columna en cátodo porque no conseguí anodo pero se que funciona al revez, es decir, los leds a pagados son las letras y los prendidos los leds en espacios en blanco), el programa .HEX y lo que tengo del circuito armado

Gracias....


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 23, 2014)

hola  LUIS1827 .... bueno te podria orientar un poco ..pero no entiendo tu consulta ... ¿¿¿ tenes problema con la grabacion de la memoria ???? o ¿¿¿ con el circuito electronico ???? si es con la memoria .... por  empezar.... ¿¿¿¿ el grabador que tienes ... esta dentro de su lista ese modelo de memoria ???? ..se que son mas de 6000 .... ( no todos tenemos ese modelo de grabador) .... aca te dejo un link de un grabador que si graba ese modelo ...pero funciona con otro micro .... http://www.geocities.ws/raulalejandroql/programador.html . ... ahora lo otro ..si desis que tenes arreglado el problema de los catodos y anodos .... tendria que funcionar de acuerdo a tu razonamiento .. que es correcto . pero tendria que ampliar ... mas en tu consulta ... sobre donde y en que .... estan  estan tus dudas ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 23, 2014)

yo usaria un CD4040 para hacer el barrido en el adres de la memoria , un CD4017 para hacer el barrido en la matriz de leds y un 555 para el clock

nada mas


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola LUIS1827

Este problema es el de siempre. Se simula el circuito y todo parece funcionar, al armarlo presenta varias fallas.

Lo que veo en el circuito, que aparece en la imagen que adjuntaste, es que hay que mejorar los generadores de pulsos.
En la simulación parecen estar sincronizador, y de hecho lo están. Solo que al armarlos ya no están en sincronía.
Por lo tanto los datos que salen de la memoria no salen en sincronía con las salidas del U3 (74LS138).

No he visto el HEX que aparece en el documento PDF que adjuntaste. Sin embargo no creo que lo tengan separado para NO utilizar la dirección (Address) A3 de la memoria; si te fijas, este PIN 7 NO lo tienes conectado.

Te sugeriría que utilices un solo 555 para generar los pulsos y corrijas lo del PIN 7 de la memoria.
Probablemente este PIN 7 si lo conectaste a algún BIT de los contadores, pero queda, por mejorar, lo que te menciono de los generadores de pulsos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 24, 2014)

y que hay del humilde cd4040 y un cd4017 no necesitas mas


----------



## LUIS1827 (Oct 24, 2014)

Pero MrCarlos, en que o en donde estaría o tendria que tener conectado el Pin 7 de la memoria EEPROM?
también, como sincronizo los timer a que tiempo o que hacer??
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 25, 2014)

Hola LUIS1827

Pues En realidad No sé a donde lo debas conectar ya que depende de cómo esté el archivo HEX que le asignan a la memoria.

Puedes ampliar ésta información ?
Qué contiene el archivo que adjuntaste como documento PDF ?
Es el HEX, claro, pero ese HEX que contiene como para que se vean letras en la matriz Que se mira en tu diseño ?.
Mejor súbelo comprimiéndolo con WinZip o WinRar. Sin ponerlo en PDF.

No se cual es la razón de utilizar dos 555. creo que se lograría lo mismo con uno solo.

Te hago una pregunta: Así, tal como se mira el circuito en la imagen que adjuntaste, funciona al correr la simulación ? ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

